# Software > OpenWrt >  openwrt σε routerboard 433 ah...

## herbalizer

Υπάρχει κανα howto για το πως εγκαθιστάς openwrt σε routerboard 433 ah. Υπάρχει κανα manual για το openwrt σε σχέση με το awmn. Δηλαδή πως σετάρω λινκς, πως σκανάρω κλπ...;

----------


## acoul

> Υπάρχει κανα howto για το πως εγκαθιστάς openwrt σε routerboard 433 ah. Υπάρχει κανα manual για το openwrt σε σχέση με το awmn. Δηλαδή πως σετάρω λινκς, πως σκανάρω κλπ...;


γράψε ένα !!  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από herbalizer
> 
> Υπάρχει κανα howto για το πως εγκαθιστάς openwrt σε routerboard 433 ah. Υπάρχει κανα manual για το openwrt σε σχέση με το awmn. Δηλαδή πως σετάρω λινκς, πως σκανάρω κλπ...;
> 
> 
> γράψε ένα !!


Υπάρχει κάτι;

----------


## herbalizer

οχι για μένα... για τον φουκαριάρη τον κόμβο μου...

----------


## acoul

2 πράγματα:

1). όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει πάει στου acoul και το φτιάχνουν
2). ότι είναι εύκολο δεν προκαλεί το ανάλογο ενδιαφέρον  :: 

πάμε για ένα quick & dirty:

select boot over ethernet using dhcp not bootp <-- I use dnsmasq


```
format nand <-- say goodbye to mikrotik and the closed & proprietary world
κάνεις netboot
φτιάχνεις το routing --> get a ping from 10.2.19.1
mount /dev/mtdblock1
cd /mnt
wget http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/firmwa...x/13577/kernel
cd /
umount /mnt
mount /dev/mtdblock2
cd /mnt
wget http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/firmwa...1xx-rootfs.tgz
gzip -d openwrt-ar71xx-rootfs.tgz
tar xvf openwrt-ar71xx-rootfs.tar
rm openwrt-ar71xx-rootfs.tar
cd /
umount /mnt
reboot
```

choose boot from nand, if failed ethernet


```
φτιάχνεις το routing --> get a ping from 10.2.19.1
vi /etc/opkg.conf
----------
src/gz snapshots http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/firmwa.../packages/mips
src/gz packages http://10.2.19.1/airo/openwrt/packages/mips
dest root /
dest ram /tmp
lists_dir ext /var/opkg-lists
------------
opkg update
opkg install kmod-madwifi
opkg install quagga-bgpd
```

----------


## herbalizer

http://www.openwrt.awmn/
http://openwrt.acinonyx.ath.cx/

----------


## herbalizer

Από το http://www.openwrt.awmn βρήκα το παρακάτω:

_
Εγκατάσταση image

H εγκατάσταση του image είναι πολύ απλή υπόθεση.
Απλά κατεβάζουμε το image και μετά χρησιμοποιόυμε το εργαλείο dd αν βρισκόμαστε σε linux ή το phydiskwrite αν είμαστε σε windows.
H σύνταξη της εντολής dd έχει ως εξής

dd if=το_αρχειο_με_το_image of=το_device_που_θα_γραφτεί 

Αν η εικόνα είναι σε συμπεισμένη μορφή gzip τότε αν βρισκόμαστε σε linux μπορούμε να το εγκαταστήσουμε σε ένα δίσκο κατευθείαν με τις εξης εντολές:

zcat το_αρχειο_με_το_gzip_image | dd of=το_device_που_θα_γραφτεί
_

Έχω να κάνω 2 ερωτήσεις:

1) Υπάρχουν έτοιμα iso για routerboard 433 ah και που;
2)Όταν λέει "το_device_που_θα_γραφτεί" εννοεί IP του τύπου 10.*.*.* ή κάποιο host name;

Παιδιά μην βαράτε... Είμαι κάποιος που δεν ξέρει και που θέλει να μάθει.

----------


## alasondro

Αυτός ο τρόπος εγκατάστασης είναι για συσκευές που έχουν compact flash slot για την περίπτωση σου δεν ισχύει...

μάλλον θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες του Αλέξανδρου...

----------


## acoul

το onyx είναι branch του openwrt, γιά x86 generic πλατφόρμες. το dd παίζει για cf/sd κλπ. από όσο ξέρω το Microsd του rb433ah δεν υποστηρίζεται ακόμη από το openwrt οπότε αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να το περάσεις στην flash/nand με netboot.

official snapshots για ar71xx που βασίζεται και η RB4xx σειρά υπάρχουν εδώ

----------


## herbalizer

> Αυτός ο τρόπος εγκατάστασης είναι για συσκευές που έχουν compact flash slot για την περίπτωση σου δεν ισχύει...
> 
> μάλλον θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τις οδηγίες του Αλέξανδρου...



Το θέμα είναι ρε παιδιά, οτι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα απο αυτό το tutorial...

Μου φαίνονται κινέζικα!!!

Πρέπει να το ψάξω κι άλλο...

----------


## acoul

ένα howto εδώ

μπορείς να κάνεις netboot και να δεις ότι παίζει.

----------

